# Cabelas footwear



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Just an FYI. I was in Cabelas last week and the outfitter as they are called, said that any shoes, boots, waders that are Cabelas branded have a lifetime warranty. I know where I'll be getting my next set of waders!


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

Both are good but Cabelas footwear is very good and the footwear is not cut in sum time.


----------

